# Robbie - Aug 2004-June 26, 2016



## swishywagga (Nov 13, 2012)

I'm so very sorry for the loss of Robbie, the photos are lovely. Run free sweet boy!


----------



## Harleysmum (Aug 19, 2014)

What a gorgeous handsome boy he was. RIP Robbie.


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

mylissyk, I am so sorry for the loss of your beautiful Robbie. 
My thoughts are with you and your family. 

Godspeed sweet boy.


----------



## jennretz (Jul 24, 2013)

I'm so sorry to see this. RIP Robbie.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Robbie*

Rest in peace, sweet Robbie!
Smooch and Snobear will keep you company.
I added him to the Bridge list!
http://www.goldenretrieverforum.com...y-list/395098-2016-rainbow-bridge-list-4.html


----------



## Amystelter (Jul 31, 2013)

So sorry


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## mylissyk (Feb 25, 2007)

I miss him. All day, every day.


----------



## Buddy's mom forever (Jun 23, 2011)

I am so sorry for your loss of sweet Robbie, somehow I missed your sad news. 
Sending you hugs, I know how much you miss your boy.

Your signature photo was always one of my favorites on this forum.


----------



## SandyK (Mar 20, 2011)

I am so sorry for your loss of Robbie. I did not see your post until now. He will live in your heart forever.


----------



## B and G Mom (Oct 29, 2014)

So handsome, I am so sorry for your loss as well. June was rough month!


----------

